# 40-41 Ladies Hawthorne Comet, Paint Removal



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 11, 2016)

Bought this old Hawthorne from a user on here. Working on removing the horrible paint that is covering the awesome original paint and pin striping. I used goof off and steel wool. Took about an hour to do the first fender. Any body got any tips to speed up the process? Anything that works better but won't harm the original paint? Can't wait to see it all cleaned up and rolling down the road with my wife on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2016)

Results like that in an hour? I would say you got it figured out. No need for speed here. Nice work! 

Chad


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 11, 2016)

Whoa! That came out nice, that ugly green preserved the original paint nicely. Gonna look awesome when done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't try to speed it up or things can go bad fast. Looks like you've go the right stuff--patience being paramount here! I'm working on one right now that had an ugly green over an orange over the original paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow! That's going to look great!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 12, 2016)

I have actually found a bit faster way. And with minimal use of steel wool. The trick is the goof off graffiti remover. It's a spray can. Soak it on there and watch the old paint bubble and peel. Takes a couple wipe downs but it comes off easy. Then I use the regular goof off on a rag and shine it up. I'll post pics tomorrow as my progress goes. Looking amazing so far.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 13, 2016)

I had no luck with goof off professional on latex house paint


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 14, 2016)

the2finger said:


> I had no luck with goof off professional on latex house paint



You get the actual graffiti remover? It's great


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 14, 2016)

the2finger said:


> I had no luck with goof off professional on latex house paint



  Try a heat gun on LOW with some time that latex will soften and peel right off


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2016)

You are definitely on the right track! Like the old Heinz ketchup saying "Good things come to those who wait!" We all hope to find that nice of original paint under a repaint. Can't wait to see it done! Joe


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Citristr...gQ7fEn_KbsnSBkyzo2KnuBoCeB7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

not home right now but pretty sure this is the stuff i use. the stuff i use is definitely orange. pretty sure it's this. doubt it's any faster than what yo are using. it looks great!


----------



## Mountaineer (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd say it's coming off nicely. Don't rush it. When you rush, you are much more likely to screw up (trust me, I know from experience!).

Though I'm new to the world of bikes, I've used the Goof-Off method of removing slopped on paint in my other hobbies. Works well in most cases.


----------



## vincev (Aug 15, 2016)

That is what winter is for.Set up a work area and you have something to keep you busy on those snowy days/


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 15, 2016)

I am definitely taking my time. Still working on the fenders, did another project over the weekend so I'll be getting back to this one this week.


----------



## higgens (Aug 15, 2016)

I use heavy duty ezoff but don't recommend it because it has a small window to get it off and only one shot at it   u put it on twice it will fuk up the original paint


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 15, 2016)

Tonight I finished off both fenders and brace arms. fenders look great! Did the tank lid, it's not as pretty but still better than the green. Did the chain gaurd as well, still need to hit the inside. Been letting the remover soak a bit and then run down with a rag a few times and then steel wool on real bad spots. The yellow paint if way harder to get off than the green. Still a lot more to do!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2016)

Now I'm officially pissed I didn't get this bike

Glad someone that has more patience than me picked it up tho. Coming out great!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Now I'm officially pissed I didn't get this bike
> 
> Glad someone that has more patience than me picked it up tho. Coming out great!



it has definitely taken some elbow grease! i think i'm about 3 and a half hours in so far on the paint removal. slowly getting there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking great .. I just use regular goof off - a well ventilated space - a old towel .... removed small sections then went over the area one more time as I started each new area .. steel wool I did not use - from my experiences steel wool removed too much paint in the process ... keep doin what your doin ... time is your friend on paint removal ..













GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   2



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   3



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   0



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   1



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 18, 2016)

Started the rack tonight. It's taking a while. Plan on spending tomorrow night on the rest of rack and the frame or springer front end. So much to do. Haven't even started the rust clean up yet.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 20, 2016)

More progress. Rack needs a little more fine detail work and started the springer clean up


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 19, 2018)

Well I took a very long break from this lady. But today she is almost done. Here are some pictures. Hope to be done this weekend finally. So tired of stripping paint.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2018)

It’s looking good 
Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 20, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> It’s looking good
> Enjoy the Ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thank you! Just a bit more to go and it will be rolling again.


----------



## TieDye (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow!  That is looking awesome!  You're giving me the urge to get working on my 1938 excelsior.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 20, 2018)

TieDye said:


> Wow!  That is looking awesome!  You're giving me the urge to get working on my 1938 excelsior.



Do it! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 23, 2018)

All done and she is a rider. Took her out for a spin, stoked to be done finally.


----------

